# F350 DRW vs F450



## Mark13

I'm kinda looking at changing up trucks and have found a few nice 08 6.4/auto F350 DRW trucks and a couple F450's. I don't see a reason to need an F450 at all, but it's hard to notice that they arn't that much more expensive then the exact same truck but an f350 (under $4000 more in some cases)

I realize tires are more expensive along with insurance and plates, but is there any other disadvantages? I don't need a crew cab, I like my extended cab but aside from that is there a reason they don't sell for crap and are very competitively priced compared to 1tons?

And it wouldn't stay stock, with 4.30 rear gears and tuning along with exhaust it should get respectable fuel mileage?

Maybe I've been awake to long and it's all a dumb idea.


----------



## Stik208

Mark13;1157993 said:


> Maybe I've been awake to long and it's all a dumb idea.


Thumbs Up Keep what you have, what would you need the drw for?


----------



## Mark13

Stik208;1158235 said:


> Thumbs Up Keep what you have, what would you need the drw for?


I've started to do alot of towing, mostly goosenecks. I had no problems with my srw truck with airbags towing the trailer until I got to pull my usual trailer with a dually. So much more stable and comfortable. And my truck's been giving me problems and if it doesn't straighten up pretty quick it's asking to be sold.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Mark the real difference between the 350 and 450 is GVW and GVRW. I have seen the stuff you have been towing and I think that a 450 would be more fit for your towing. Talk to Jason about it since that kid is the Wikipedia of trucks. I also know that you are gonna let him "tune" it for you, so like you said gas mileage is not a problem. Are you gonna keep the Chevy for plowing? I know that I would not want to plow in a DRW


----------



## Mark13

PabstBlueRibbon;1158425 said:


> Mark the real difference between the 350 and 450 is GVW and GVRW. I have seen the stuff you have been towing and I think that a 450 would be more fit for your towing. Talk to Jason about it since that kid is the Wikipedia of trucks. I also know that you are gonna let him "tune" it for you, so like you said gas mileage is not a problem. Are you gonna keep the Chevy for plowing? I know that I would not want to plow in a DRW


My Chevy has been driving me up the wall lately. It's the reason I've been looking for trucks. 
Jason and I both know plenty about the trucks. I'd probably leave it stock until the warranty runs out or atleast for a while until I can't afford 8mpg anymore. I'm getting used to it with my Chevy though, last few tanks have been between 8.5 and 10mpg.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

The F450 pickup only came as a crew cab, which you said you may not need. The key difference between the F350 DRW and the F450 is the axles, brakes,tires and gear ratios.
With the heavy towing you do the F450 may be your best bet, but maybe consider the F350 with the TowBoss package (4.30 gears, 26,000LB GCWR I think). Payload wise there isn't much difference between the two. If I remember right the F450 may turn tighter due to the wider front axle.
Tractor Plower on here has a '08 F450 that he uses to pull hay and horses, he may be the one to ask.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Mark13;1158447 said:


> My Chevy has been driving me up the wall lately. It's the reason I've been looking for trucks.
> Jason and I both know plenty about the trucks. I'd probably leave it stock until the warranty runs out or atleast for a while until I can't afford 8mpg anymore. I'm getting used to it with my Chevy though, last few tanks have been between 8.5 and 10mpg.


I hear you on gas mileage, between plowing and idling at school so it starts after im in the 10-13 range. Also with the 450 you could carry one hell of a salter!



Bigfoot Brent;1158452 said:


> The F450 pickup only came as a crew cab, which you said you may not need. The key difference between the F350 DRW and the F450 is the axles, brakes,tires and gear ratios.
> With the heavy towing you do the F450 may be your best bet, but maybe consider the F350 with the TowBoss package (4.30 gears, 26,000LB GCWR I think). Payload wise there isn't much difference between the two. If I remember right the F450 may turn tighter due to the wider front axle.
> Tractor Plower on here has a '08 F450 that he uses to pull hay and horses, he may be the one to ask.


If you order the 450 commercial you can get straight, extended, or crew cab.


----------



## Stik208

Describe the problems if you dont mind.


----------



## Mark13

Stik208;1158466 said:


> Describe the problems if you dont mind.


I'll add to my thread in the repair section about my 06 dmax starving for fuel. I can send you a link to it once I'm done posting in there.

Linky :
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1158484#post1158484


----------



## Stik208

Cant believe I missed this one.


----------



## 01lariat

We had a 03 F450 single cab dump with a 6.0L torque-shift w/4.88 gear. The F-450 was a dynamo in pulling anything. Constantly way overloaded and never phased it. It was ridiculous as to how much it could handle. We had gone in our business from F350 dwr, to F-superduty, to F450. To me and I know if dad was still alive he'd agree, the F450 is by far the definitive starting point of one serious truck. It is truly top-notch best in class. Being they are so closely priced to the F350, it is a no brainer.


----------



## Mark13

I just don't know if I really want to DD a F450. While their awesome trucks I'm just not sure if it's something that's cost effective to have.


----------



## PTSolutions

id be watchful of the 08's, stick to late 09 or 10 if you can. kid named andrew on lawnsite bought a used 08 450 that gave him all sorts of trouble, dealer bought it back from him and put it towards a 10 that he said has been flawless.

he does row work and other stuff he pulls a 25' g/n trailer with a t320 with mulcher head on it or a 50d deere miniX with a flail mower.

he drives all over the place working for asplundh and his own contracting on the side.

for constant towing they are the trucks to have.


----------



## Mark13

ProTouchGrounds;1158633 said:


> id be watchful of the 08's, stick to late 09 or 10 if you can. kid named andrew on lawnsite bought a used 08 450 that gave him all sorts of trouble, dealer bought it back from him and put it towards a 10 that he said has been flawless.
> 
> he does row work and other stuff he pulls a 25' g/n trailer with a t320 with mulcher head on it or a 50d deere miniX with a flail mower.
> 
> he drives all over the place working for asplundh and his own contracting on the side.
> 
> for constant towing they are the trucks to have.


2 of my friends have 08's and no issues. My friend who works on all my stuff does alot of dealing with a ford dealer the next town over and they've been nothing but great help doing research on the last two 6.4s his family has gotten. I've got the Vin for the f350 drw I'm looking at and they ran an oasis on it this morning and he has all the paperwork and he said it's been a good truck so far. I'd only be afraid of the Job 1 and Job 2 6.4s, however my friend has a Job 1 truck that's no where near stock with 140k on it and he's had no trouble with it and is one sweet truck. The p/o had it back for warranty work alot when it was new but Ford got it straightened out and the oasis showed no further problems with it after the first few months.

I'm on LS also, do you have a link to his thread if there is one?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I looked at going the 450 route to.. The insurance and low gears stopped me from buying one. If you buy a 350 with 373 or lower gears you will be able to tow about anything you want to. I have a friend with a 2010 350 towboss and he pulls a New JD 410 on a 35+5 GN every day without issues. Another friend has a 09 dually that we put a custom tuned SCT and dpf delete on. It has 373's and he gets like 16-17mpg empty and around 12 pulling his T-300 bobcat.
I like the d-maxes but If you trade up for a 6.4 you won't be disappointed.
Robert


----------



## DCSpecial

The wider axle is nice......be it a F-450 or the widetrack option on a F-350. I have a Reg. Cab F-450 that turns like car with that wide axle. Great for maneuvering around.

19.5s are nice for weight, and how long the tires last. 
But, when it comes time to replace all 6 it isn't cheap, LOL. Just had to do twelve 19.5s this year, more from age than mileage/tread depth. One set was 8yrs old and the other was 10yrs. Around 60,000miles on them.

I only have 99-07s so I have no experience on the mpg of the 08+ trucks. 
With 4.88s I get around 10mpg in our F-450s and F-550, but that is 7.3s and 6.0s.


----------



## White Gardens

Mark13;1158620 said:


> I just don't know if I really want to DD a F450. While their awesome trucks I'm just not sure if it's something that's cost effective to have.


I'd get the F-450 and a smaller vehicle like a Colorado, Ranger, Etc......

I have a 3500HD (comparable to a F-450), and love the thing even being a gasser. My S-10 gets me around to do the grocery gettin with way better fuel economy.


----------



## Mark13

White Gardens;1158747 said:


> I'd get the F-450 and a smaller vehicle like a Colorado, Ranger, Etc......
> 
> I have a 3500HD (comparable to a F-450), and love the thing even being a gasser. My S-10 gets me around to do the grocery gettin with way better fuel economy.


I've got a little s10, it's quite the truck err, rust bucket. It was free and so far been the most reliable truck I have had.


----------



## FordFisherman

This is coming from the guy who had "God created ****, Ford put wheels on it" in his sig???? And yes, I'm calling you out.


----------



## rob_cook2001

FordFisherman;1158897 said:


> This is coming from the guy who had "God created ****, Ford put wheels on it" in his sig???? And yes, I'm calling you out.


Hey, give him a break. It takes some people a little time to see the light lol.
Robert


----------



## sno commander

id go with a 450, mainly because it has a higher gvw. my next truck will be a 4500 series dodge of course. dont give up on your truck yet youll figure it out, everything has bugs. the question is do you really want to drive a 450 everyday just so you can tow things for your job. why not just use their farm truck.


----------



## JaimeG

Like DC said, F450's have a tighter turning radius than non-Widetrack axle equipped trucks. That, and the higher weight capacities are the only advantages I see. If you really want to get better fuel mileage, exhaust and tune is what you need.


----------



## White Gardens

Mark13;1158877 said:


> I've got a little s10, it's quite the truck err, rust bucket. It was free and so far been the most reliable truck I have had.


Ha! At least mine is an 01with galvanized steel so it doesn't have any rust, but does have 215,000 miles on it. I've replaced a few things on it including a backyard rear-axle re-build, but otherwise the motor and tranny are still strong. The vortex V-6 is a great motor.

I need to upgrade my s-10 next year though as the biz is expanding slowly but surely.


----------



## Mark13

FordFisherman;1158897 said:


> This is coming from the guy who had "God created ****, Ford put wheels on it" in his sig???? And yes, I'm calling you out.





rob_cook2001;1158910 said:


> Hey, give him a break. It takes some people a little time to see the light lol.
> Robert


I had it in my sig for a while. It was when the only Fords I commonly drove were some very problematic 6.0s. I've been around plenty of 7.3s and a few 6.4s to know they arn't all bad but I thought it was a humorous quote that I liked.



sno commander;1158914 said:


> the question is do you really want to drive a 450 everyday just so you can tow things for your job. why not just use their farm truck.


At work I can use their truck but I prefer not to. My choices for pulling the farm gooseneck is a very very tired 95 Chevy 3500srw with a 6.5 or a well used 02 duramax 2500hd that needs 3 or 4 injectors and likes to run hot (both motor and trans)



White Gardens;1159209 said:


> Ha! At least mine is an 01with galvanized steel so it doesn't have any rust, but does have 215,000 miles on it. I've replaced a few things on it including a backyard rear-axle re-build, but otherwise the motor and tranny are still strong. The vortex V-6 is a great motor.
> 
> I need to upgrade my s-10 next year though as the biz is expanding slowly but surely.


Mines a 91. There isn't much left of it. Only 135,3xx on the ticker but it might as well have 600k from the looks of it. Mines got the 2.8 V6 and a 5spd manual.


----------



## FordFisherman

ha ha welcome to the darkside young jedi. All trucks have problems sooner or later, they're not brand specific.


----------



## 2COR517

Giving up on the DMax already?


----------



## fordsuvparts

We have started selling all my F-450's off because of the Mileage and cost of insurance, I just can't justify paying 50% more for commercial insurance for a truck that only gets half the mileage of my F-350. The tires cost more than twice as much as a F-350 so does every other kind of service work. We still have 2 F-450's and they will be sold in the spring and replaced with F-350's as soon as the weather breaks. We have a F650 for when we need to pull the really heavy loads. You should price 19.5 tires before you even think about buying a F450, it will help you change your mind to a F350 pretty quick, plus a properly setup F350 will tow almost as much as a F450. I had 3 at one time and they were terrible on fuel. The 2007 we just sold maybe got 7-8 mpg if you were lucky, it was 4x4 crew cab automatic, it would pull anything but just at a hefty fuel price.


----------



## Mark13

2COR517;1159564 said:


> Giving up on the DMax already?


Not totally giving up on it, but after seeing first hand what the 6.4s are capable of with good tuning and some other mods it's hard not to want one.

I'm still kinda holding out for the 6.7 Powerstroke or LML dmax yet.


----------



## Triple L

Mark13;1159656 said:


> Not totally giving up on it, but after seeing first hand what the 6.4s are capable of with good tuning and some other mods it's hard not to want one.
> 
> I'm still kinda holding out for the 6.7 Powerstroke or LML dmax yet.


So you buy this truck a few months ago, put all this crap on it now your gonna sell it... A few months ago the 6.4's were doing the same stuff as thier doing now LOL... why didnt you just buy one of those to begin with... You never get you money back out of performance parts, seems like a big waste of money...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mark how much do you want for your truck.


----------



## White Gardens

fordsuvparts;1159602 said:


> We have started selling all my F-450's off because of the Mileage and cost of insurance, I just can't justify paying 50% more for commercial insurance for a truck that only gets half the mileage of my F-350. The tires cost more than twice as much as a F-350 so does every other kind of service work. We still have 2 F-450's and they will be sold in the spring and replaced with F-350's as soon as the weather breaks. We have a F650 for when we need to pull the really heavy loads. You should price 19.5 tires before you even think about buying a F450, it will help you change your mind to a F350 pretty quick, plus a properly setup F350 will tow almost as much as a F450. I had 3 at one time and they were terrible on fuel. The 2007 we just sold maybe got 7-8 mpg if you were lucky, it was 4x4 crew cab automatic, it would pull anything but just at a hefty fuel price.


If you are using your F-350's for commercial work, don't you still need commercial plates/ins.?


----------



## PTSolutions

they changed the gvwrs on the 11' 450's b/c alot of people didnt know they were getting into commercial territory with the 08-10 450's. the new 350s have better payload but the 450 are still made for heavy/long towing even though it seems they de rated them.

here is the link to andrew's thread:
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=261703

from what ive heard the 08's were hit and miss, alot of good and alot of bad.

i have an early 09 and lots of random annoying issues:
rear main seal leak
power steering pump went bad
3 bad tensioners
injector issues
cac tube issues
and now im blowing smoke while in regen which isnt supposed to happen.

with only 47K on the clock i think im trading mine in on the 6.7 in spring.

as long as the oasis report is clean then you should be fine, our 06 6.0l had a clean oasis and its been running great so far.


----------



## cretebaby

ProTouchGrounds;1159943 said:


> they changed the gvwrs on the 11' 450's b/c alot of people didnt know they were getting into commercial territory with the 08-10 450's. the new 350s have better payload but the 450 are still made for heavy/long towing even though it seems they de rated them.
> 
> here is the link to andrew's thread:
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=261703
> 
> from what ive heard the 08's were hit and miss, alot of good and alot of bad.
> 
> i have an early 09 and lots of random annoying issues:
> rear main seal leak
> power steering pump went bad
> 3 bad tensioners
> injector issues
> cac tube issues
> and now im blowing smoke while in regen which isnt supposed to happen.
> 
> with only 47K on the clock i think im trading mine in on the 6.7 in spring.
> 
> as long as the oasis report is clean then you should be fine, our 06 6.0l had a clean oasis and its been running great so far.


The '11 450's are basically a 350 instead of being like the 550 in the past.

What is considered "commercial territory"?


----------



## White Gardens

cretebaby;1159956 said:


> What is considered "commercial territory"?


Any truck used for commercial purposes.


----------



## 2COR517

White Gardens;1159977 said:


> Any truck used for commercial purposes.


Does hauling the neighbors groceries for hire count?


----------



## PTSolutions

> The '11 450's are basically a 350 instead of being like the 550 in the past.
> 
> What is considered "commercial territory"?


i meant more commercial auto insurance policies. the vast majority of 450 owners bought them for hauling their huge campers and were upset when they found out that they needed comm ins policies for them.

so ford changed the ratings around a bit so that the 450 is still a towing unit but under the regs for comm. policies.


----------



## cretebaby

ProTouchGrounds;1160169 said:


> i meant more commercial auto insurance policies. the vast majority of 450 owners bought them for hauling their huge campers and were upset when they found out that they needed comm ins policies for them.
> 
> so ford changed the ratings around a bit so that the 450 is still a towing unit but under the regs for comm. policies.


This is just the 450 "pickup" is it not?


----------



## Milwaukee

8 mpg out your Durmax?

My 95 F250 with 5.8L I get 9-10 mpg with plow.

Definably some issues with your durmax. You should able get 14 in plow.


I have ride both. I love F450 due solid axle on 2wd. Feel like beast. BIGGEST disadvantage is tires, brake parts, and mpg. But you won't enjoy drive everyday it feel like you ride in bus.


F350 dually I have one so I am happy with it. Parts is cheaper, mpg is little close to exact to F450, tires are cheap, and easy to steering and park due mine is reg cab with long bed.


----------



## Mark13

Triple L;1159689 said:


> So you buy this truck a few months ago, put all this crap on it now your gonna sell it... A few months ago the 6.4's were doing the same stuff as thier doing now LOL... why didnt you just buy one of those to begin with... You never get you money back out of performance parts, seems like a big waste of money...


At the time I bought mine I was also considering the 6.4s but didn't want to deal with one out of warranty and the whole cab removal deal. But since then a couple friends of mine have bought them and one of them has taken his cab off already to do headstuds and egr delete and doesn't have a problem working on them.

I've got nothing against my truck that makes me dislike it so much that I want to get rid of it normally when it's running fine. It's just being broke down all the time lately that's getting on my nerves about it. And having to go take my pos s10 to make a loan payment for it because it was broke down in the driveway kinda sent me over the edge on the deal. Paying on a truck that I can't even drive due to mechanical problems didn't make me a happy camper.



R&R Yard Design;1159715 said:


> Mark how much do you want for your truck.


How much money you got?? 


Milwaukee;1160310 said:


> 8 mpg out your Durmax?
> 
> My 95 F250 with 5.8L I get 9-10 mpg with plow.
> 
> Definably some issues with your durmax. You should able get 14 in plow.


I kinda figure my 8-10mpg problem also had to do with the plugged fuel filters and running bio diesel mix and my truck not running at it's best. Hopefully I've got that problem solved and should see things getting better.


----------



## PTSolutions

Yea I meant the pickup version, that's what we r talking about no?


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark maybe I'll keep dumping bio in your tank so you sell your truck and sell me the plow stuff


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1160821 said:


> Mark maybe I'll keep dumping bio in your tank so you sell your truck and sell me the plow stuff


I'll sell you the plow stuff. I've got no problem with that. Just make sure you include extra to make up the difference between my current setup and a wideout or 810.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I would try to avoid that bio mix in the winter, that stuff tends to be thicker than jello when its cold


----------



## Milwaukee

Can you pump those diesel in fuel housing and put in glass cup. Try compare to STRAIGHT NEW diesel in small yellow tank so you can see what difference? Try shake glass cup to see how it flow. 


Did this before with gas when I found out why I keep get red dye in gas when I compare 2 fuel stations it turn this one station use something that make red dye.


Did you check fuel pressure? I missed but you claim it only 1600 psi while factory require 26K psi?

Does it have injector pump or mechanical that raise psi for injector? I would check that one to make sure it not leak.

Did you try ask your friend to sniff exhaust when you idle or rev to make sure it not run rich.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Here ya go Mark....sell me your plow when you get this thing!!  I would love to have one of these, they look sweet as hell. I just dont think I could plow with it!


----------



## Grumpydave

For what it's worth a lot of small contractors around moving up to F450s were getting stopped by the registry and fined for not having a cdl drivers license. The higher GVWR (compared to a F350) plus a 10K equipment trailer was causing a problem.


----------



## White Gardens

Grumpydave;1178154 said:


> For what it's worth a lot of small contractors around moving up to F450s were getting stopped by the registry and fined for not having a cdl drivers license. The higher GVWR (compared to a F350) plus a 10K equipment trailer was causing a problem.


An F-450 and F-550 should be out of CDL range as long as they weren't over-loaded.

Maybe if they were over-weight to begin with. People really push the envelope with what they carry with the wrong trucks.

At least here in IL it's all about the plating and combined weight with trailer.

Even a Personal use truck over-loaded is going to get stopped too.


----------



## cretebaby

White Gardens;1178245 said:


> Grumpydave;1178154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth a lot of small contractors around moving up to F450s were getting stopped by the registry and fined for not having a cdl drivers license. The higher GVWR (compared to a F350) plus a 10K equipment trailer was causing a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> An F-450 and F-550 should be out of CDL range as long as they weren't over-loaded.
Click to expand...

You are right. If you are only towing a 10k trailer it wouldn't matter if you towed with a 350, 450 or 550 they would all three be under CDL.

If the trailer is over 10k then a 350 would possibly be under CDL and the 550 would be over.


----------



## Grumpydave

I can only say that three friends all got parked by the side of the road and fined $2500 here in Western MA for not having CDLs. Two in F450s,one in a 550. One also got a second big fine for an unsecured load. He had a bale of hay on the trailer.None had any problems previously with the same set ups and we figured it was the State just going after $$$ cause the it's broke


----------



## Mark13

Grumpydave;1178401 said:


> *One also got a second big fine for an unsecured load. He had a bale of hay on the trailer.*None had any problems previously with the same set ups and we figured it was the State just going after $$$ cause the it's broke


Ahh crap. I'm doomed lol


----------



## White Gardens

Grumpydave;1178401 said:


> I can only say that three friends all got parked by the side of the road and fined $2500 here in Western MA for not having CDLs. Two in F450s,one in a 550. One also got a second big fine for an unsecured load. He had a bale of hay on the trailer.None had any problems previously with the same set ups and we figured it was the State just going after $$$ cause the it's broke


I see it here and I think the states are wising up to what guys are actually hauling. When it comes down to it, CDL laws are in effect for safety, not to tick people off.

What's CDL range anyway? Isn't something like 23k combined weight? With my truck, weighing in with a curb weight of 9k, that means I can haul 14k and be under CDL. That's a lot of weight for a non-air brake truck.


----------



## White Gardens

cretebaby;1178388 said:


> You are right. If you are only towing a 10k trailer it wouldn't matter if you towed with a 350, 450 or 550 they would all three be under CDL.
> 
> If the trailer is over 10k then a 350 would possibly be under CDL and the 550 would be over.


Yes and no. It's all about the curb weight. That's one of the reason cab-over, short wheel-base trucks are popular. The lighter the bigger truck, the more you can haul.


----------



## cretebaby

White Gardens;1178525 said:


> Yes and no. It's all about the curb weight. That's one of the reason cab-over, short wheel-base trucks are popular. The lighter the bigger truck, the more you can haul.


Determining whether or not you need a CDL has NOTHING to do with curb weight. It is based of GVWR or combined GVWR.


----------



## White Gardens

cretebaby;1178536 said:


> Determining whether or not you need a CDL has NOTHING to do with curb weight. It is based of GVWR or combined GVWR.


Right, I was just trying to point out that the lighter the truck the more capacity you have until you are in CDL range.

I've seen F-550, short wheel base trucks weigh less than a quad cab F-350.


----------



## cretebaby

White Gardens;1178561 said:


> Right, I was just trying to point out that the lighter the truck the more capacity you have until you are in CDL range.
> 
> I've seen F-550, short wheel base trucks weigh less than a quad cab F-350.


It still doesn't matter what they weigh as far as towing capacity before needing a CDL.

If we are talking about trailers over 10k the 350 will always have more towing capacity than the 550 while still being under CDL.



White Gardens;1178524 said:


> I see it here and I think the states are wising up to what guys are actually hauling. When it comes down to it, CDL laws are in effect for safety, not to tick people off.
> 
> What's CDL range anyway? Isn't something like 23k combined weight? With my truck, weighing in with a curb weight of 9k, that means I can haul 14k and be under CDL. That's a lot of weight for a non-air brake truck.


26k combined.

If your 3500 has a GVWR of say 14k you will be limited to a 12k GVWR trailer to stay under CDL no matter what the curb weight.


----------



## White Gardens

cretebaby;1178905 said:


> 26k combined.
> 
> If your 3500 has a GVWR of say 14k you will be limited to a 12k GVWR trailer to stay under CDL no matter what the curb weight.


You still have the capacity of the truck pulling the trailer though. Your not limited to just the trailer unless you are using a regular bed truck or a goose neck where you couldn't readily load the truck.

That's where a cab and chassis, flat-bed or drop side dump body would come in handy.

So ultimately yes, you have to watch the gvwr of your trailer to not exceed the 26K combined, but as long as everything doesn't weigh more than 26K loaded(thanks for the clarification) then your good to go. And, if you keep your curb weight down on your trucks and trailer, then you have more hauling capacity ultimately.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon




----------



## 2COR517

White Gardens;1179009 said:


> You still have the capacity of the truck pulling the trailer though. Your not limited to just the trailer unless you are using a regular bed truck or a goose neck where you couldn't readily load the truck.
> 
> That's where a cab and chassis, flat-bed or drop side dump body would come in handy.
> 
> So ultimately yes, you have to watch the gvwr of your trailer to not exceed the 26K combined, *but as long as everything doesn't weigh more than 26K loaded(*thanks for the clarification) then your good to go. And, if you keep your curb weight down on your trucks and trailer, then you have more hauling capacity ultimately.


Nope...as long as everything isn't rated for more than 26K ...


----------



## gtstang462002

ProTouchGrounds;1159943 said:


> i have an early 09 and lots of random annoying issues:
> rear main seal leak
> power steering pump went bad
> 3 bad tensioners
> injector issues
> cac tube issues
> and now im blowing smoke while in regen which isnt supposed to happen.
> 
> with only 47K on the clock i think im trading mine in on the 6.7 in spring.
> 
> as long as the oasis report is clean then you should be fine, our 06 6.0l had a clean oasis and its been running great so far.


You won't regret the 6.7L. Out of the box I was getting 18MPG empty on my 350 DRW/13-14(depending on how many hills I hit) pulling my T300 on a 26' PJ gooseneck. 5 gallons of urea averages 6000 miles to the tank. Fillup is around $40 for the DEF, cheaper if you can shop around truck stops or online.

It almost sounds like you need to try another Ford dealer for repairs. I used to work at the local dealer and there were some guys that just had no business working on diesels, yet they went through Ford's certification classes and were authorized to do the warranty work.

Little side note: If the dealer doesn't have a tech qualified by Ford to work on the current model year Powerstrokes they are not authorized by Ford to even sell them.


----------



## nevrnf

Actually wrong again. Everyone who tows a trailer (other than RV ) over 10k is suppose to have a Class A CDL
Cyberdrive ILL

You need a Commercial Driver's License if you operate:

Any combination of vehicles with a Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR) of 26,001 pounds or more, providing the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of the vehicle being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.

Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 pounds or more, or any such vehicle towing another not in excess of 10,000 pounds.

Any vehicle, regardless of size, designed to transport 16 or more persons, including the driver.

A vehicle required by federal regulations to be placarded while transporting hazardous materials.

You must be 18 years of age to apply for a CDL license to drive in-state and age 21 to cross state lines

The state does allow the owner of a recreational vehicle (RV or Trailer) to be exempt from a CDL


----------



## gtstang462002

nevrnf;1179193 said:


> Actually wrong again. Everyone who tows a trailer (other than RV ) over 10k is suppose to have a Class A CDL
> Cyberdrive ILL
> 
> You need a Commercial Driver's License if you operate:
> 
> Any combination of vehicles with a Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR) of 26,001 pounds or more, providing the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of the vehicle being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.
> 
> Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 pounds or more, or any such vehicle towing another not in excess of 10,000 pounds.
> 
> Any vehicle, regardless of size, designed to transport 16 or more persons, including the driver.
> 
> A vehicle required by federal regulations to be placarded while transporting hazardous materials.
> 
> You must be 18 years of age to apply for a CDL license to drive in-state and age 21 to cross state lines
> 
> The state does allow the owner of a recreational vehicle (RV or Trailer) to be exempt from a CDL


Not really. My truck is registered at 10K and my flatbed is registered at 14K. By my math that is only 24K which is still 2001LBS under the requirement for a CDL. If I needed a CDL to pull that trailer you can bet you last dollar that the state of MD wouldn't let me register it until they had collected all other fees to make me get my CDL.


----------



## cretebaby

nevrnf;1179193 said:


> Actually wrong again. Everyone who tows a trailer (other than RV ) over 10k is suppose to have a Class A CDL


Not true.

You only need a CDL for a trailer over 10k IF the combo is over 26k.

Read what is below. The key word is PROVIDED.



nevrnf;1179193 said:


> Any combination of vehicles with a Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR) of 26,001 pounds or more, providing the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of the vehicle being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.


----------



## gtstang462002

This is off of Marylands MVA website:

Classes of License:

If you currently hold one of these classes of licenses you are not required to obtain the motorhome/recreational vehicle restriction for the same class.

A Class "A" non-commercial license driver's license authorizes the licensee to drive combinations of Class F (tractor) and Class G trailer (over 10,000 lbs.) vehicles (GCWR 26,001 lbs.) and any vehicle that a non-commercial Class B driver's license authorizes its holder to drive, except:

Commercial Motor Vehicles; and
Motorcycles.
A Class "B" non-commercial driver's license authorizes the licensee to drive any single vehicle GVWR 26,001 pounds or more. Allows pulling a trailer under 10,000 lbs. (GVWR). Any vehicle that a non-commercial Class C driver's license authorizes its holder to drive, except:

Commercial Motor Vehicles; and
Motorcycles.
A Class "C" non-commercial driver's license authorizes the licensee to drive any vehicle or combination of vehicles with a GVWR of less than 26,001 pounds, except:

Commercial Motor Vehicles; and
Motorcycles.
The Maryland Driver's Handbook will provide information necessary to pass the required knowledge test along with the Motorhome/Recreational Vehicle Guide.

Once an individual has obtained their Learner's Instructional Permit they must maintain it for a minimum of two weeks before scheduling an appointment for their skill test at a full service MVA office. The skill test consist of:

Pre-trip Inspection of the vehicle
Skills Maneuver Course
Public Road Test

source: http://www.mva.maryland.gov/Driver-Services/Apply/recreation.htm


----------



## JD Dave

Why would you use your truck for work on someones elses farm? I'd run an old POS farm truck before I'd use my own. Also where have you taken your truck to het looked at? The problems you are having can be fixed for a lot less money then buying another truck. Plus since you say your handy and have handy friends what have you really done to try and correct your fuel problems?


----------



## nevrnf

Sorry guys my brain was not all there when i was posting this.


----------



## Mark13

JD Dave;1179227 said:


> Why would you use your truck for work on someones elses farm? I'd run an old POS farm truck before I'd use my own. Also where have you taken your truck to het looked at? The problems you are having can be fixed for a lot less money then buying another truck. Plus since you say your handy and have handy friends what have you really done to try and correct your fuel problems?


I use my truck because I feel safer in it.

The 2 farm trucks that have a gooseneck hitch I don't feel overly safe towing with.

One is a very tired and unreliable 95 Chevy 3500srw. 6.5/auto. No trailer brake controller, trailer light plug sometimes works, bad tires, and soft leaf springs.

The 2nd is a well used 02 Chevy 2500hd, Dmax/auto. Trailer brake controller that somewhat works, trailer light plug on that doesn't work all the time either. Needs injectors and the trans looked at, it runs hot no matter what your doing.

I feel safer using mine with working trailer brakes, air bags on the rear axle to help handle the load better, towing mirrors to see around the trailer, and more power to be able to move with traffic a little better. I get extra pay and diesel for my time and use of my truck. I'm probably at the loosing end of the deal yet, but I feel more confident and safer in my truck which helps make it a little better.

As far as getting looked at. It's always gone to my friends shop. The problem turned out to be bioblend diesel. None of us knew that Dmax's don't do well with bioblend. I didn't know I was getting bioblend either, the gas station I used to buy diesel from had messy diesel pumps. The stickers that said bioblend on them were covered up by dirty diesel fuel and whatever else stuck to them. Now that I/we know to keep a closer eye on what the pumps say and what fuel to stay away from we havn't had any problems.


----------

